# Mdc trucks



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

My brother works for them so I made him a nice little replica.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

Thanks.  I think they already have the national parks one made, ill have to check.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey, now that we brought up MDC trucks, I was wondering. Why do MDC park ranger trucks have red lights on them? I don't really know much about them, cuz we don't really have anything MDC out here. Every night during the summer, a truck marked "Park Ranger" comes out to the Nahant Beach to close and lock the gate. This is an MDC beach, part of the MDC owned Lynnway, so I'm almost definite these are MDC trucks. What would be the reasoning these guys have red lights on their vehicles? Not Police, not fire, not corrections, not disaster vehicle...can't think of any other justification, other than the banana light don't look cool? I could be completely wrong too, as I don't know anything about these guys either.


----------



## ecpd402 (Sep 18, 2002)

The only Real Par Rangers are the Boston Park Rangers. Great Department and good stepping stone for people wanting to get into Police work


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

ecpd402 said:


> The only Real Par Rangers are the Boston Park Rangers. Great Department and good stepping stone for people wanting to get into Police work


 :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :L: :wl:

Ahhh.............
Tim care to comment?


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I dont know why the MDC trucks have red lights on them either, shouldnt they be yellow or orange?


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

OK DMACK, nice job on all of them, but can you put a paddy wagon together? Now that would sell


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2003)

Dmack, 

You do good work,keep it up. I checked out the sight with the other vehicles you've done and all I have to say is Nice Job.


As far as the MDC, they also have blue lens's on the back of there light bar. I worked there back in 96 and I asked that question and never really got an answer, All I could conclude was that at that time when I was there I think it had something to do with the fact that one of the higher up was a severe fire buff. I do remember Balfour having blues and a siren hook up on his MDC owned Tahoe. There were also a few otherhigher up that had the sametype of hook up. I remember Balfour having a Navy blue crusier all hooked up as well. 

I thought good ol Romney was going to take care of that stuff, but I guess not.From what I hear now that Balfour is gone he is on the Ballot for Mayor of Melrose and Romeny is supporting him, I dont know I dont understand these motives of some politians, most of them make no sense to me. Well I'm getting t: so I end it here.


----------



## dmackack (May 27, 2003)

I like the cars that patrol dorchester heights,  when I was younger we used to run from them all the time. dam that was at least 10 years ago lol I miss the old days.


----------

